# 2009 Impala SS??



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Whatever this is, it is also based off of the Commodore like the G8. I like it a lot better. Mainly because it still looks like a Commodore except for the bowtie in the front. I would buy one.

http://jalopnik.com/cars/spy-photos...a-ss-or-not-emerging-market-muscle-278311.php


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

.......and it's got the LS3. Nice!:cool :cool


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I think the G8 looks a whole lot better.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll wait til I have a better monitor to comment. I can't really make it out too well on this computer. I think it should be released. Even if it's a clone of the G8 and Commodore. It'd be nice to have more rear wheel drive GM cars that are stylish and not just Buicks and Caddy's. That appeal to younger crowds.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since the Holden brand is not marketed in the Middle East, their products are sold under the Chevrolet brand. Their cars are also LHD drive like ours, so they're easier to bring over for evaluation purposes. Not a 2009 Impala SS. Just an existing product GM brought over to do some testing or evaluation with.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Looks Cheap .....IMO.*


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Since the Holden brand is not marketed in the Middle East, their products are sold under the Chevrolet brand. Their cars are also LHD drive like ours, so they're easier to bring over for evaluation purposes. Not a 2009 Impala SS. Just an existing product GM brought over to do some testing or evaluation with.



When I was in Bahrain I saw a lot of rebadged Holdens as Chevy's. The Caprice is really nice too. I don't know if they will keep this design and rename it as something else, but I sure hope so. By the way, judging from the background, they were driving that car in San Diego. So, maybe that's a good sign...


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Looks Cheap .....IMO.*


Maybe cause it's white?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Maybe cause it's white?


*Maybe.....But to me it looks lack luster. Thin Steel. It reminds me of a Suzuki. 

Of course I am basing my opinion on just one picture of it.*


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> When I was in Bahrain I saw a lot of rebadged Holdens as Chevy's. The Caprice is really nice too. I don't know if they will keep this design and rename it as something else, but I sure hope so. By the way, judging from the background, they were driving that car in San Diego. So, maybe that's a good sign...


Who knows why that car was in the US as there are absolutely no plans for a Chevy version of the G8 here at all. And, yes, that shot was definitely taken in San Diego.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I still say Chevy needs to bring back the Celebrity!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Chrisco said:


> I still say Chevy needs to bring back the Celebrity!


:agree :agree :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> I still say Chevy needs to bring back the Celebrity!


My votes for the fwd X body Citation in x-11 form


----------

